
Promoting Health and Longevity Through Diet - forloop
http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(15)00186-5
======
chuckcode
Definitely a lot more research required here but I think the intermittent
fasting research is pretty interesting and promising. Particularly with the
result that dietary restriction achieved by nutrient dilution rather than
fasting didn't extend lifespan (Solon-Biet et al., 2014). Easy to imagine that
our ancestors didn't have access to food all the time and our metabolisms are
geared to fast periodically.

In the mean time I'll probably stick with the Michael Pollan approach to diet
- 'Eat food. Not too much. Mostly plants.'

~~~
reasonattlm
If looking into the state of intermittent fasting, the work of Valter Longo is
probably a good starting point. His group is presently trying to get
intermittent fasting past the FDA as a part of cancer treatments, which means
he is doing more rigorous and more human-focused studies than most other
groups I'm aware of.

[http://michelsonmedical.org/2014/12/26/igf-1-fasting-
discuss...](http://michelsonmedical.org/2014/12/26/igf-1-fasting-discussion-
valter-longo/)

------
voidlogic
I'm disappointed that the dietary interventions did not include a ketogenic
diet as there has been recent evidence that such a diet is competitive with
caloric restriction in terms of life extension (and would not suck so bad to
actually practice).

[http://www.the-
scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/42273/...](http://www.the-
scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/42273/title/Nourishing-the-Aging-
Brain/)

~~~
axlprose
For all we know, calorie restriction is effective _because_ it is ketogenic
almost by definition. It wouldn't be surprising considering how much overlap
there seems to be between the benefits of ketosis and calorie restriction in
general.

[http://www.amazon.com/Principia-Ketogenica-Compendium-
Litera...](http://www.amazon.com/Principia-Ketogenica-Compendium-Literature-
Carbohydrate-ebook/dp/B00N0KGKNI)

------
amelius
Could somebody summarize this into a diet description that anybody could
understand?

~~~
drzaiusapelord
This paper seems to be a hodgepodge of anything that might have potential to
extend life, but mostly calorie restriction. My take is that I'd rather not
eat only 1,000 calories a day for the hope of living 2-5 years longer. Its
just not worth it to me, especially when you understand the typical quality of
life during those last couple years.

Interesting how there's so little discussion nowadays about dying with
dignity, but tons of spilled ink about living longer. Quality of life is often
dismissed totally or just seen is irrelevant to the research.

I find the teen and twenty-something crowd being big on this, but the 40 and
over crowd being pretty lukewarm toward life extension. I imagine the latter
crowd have seen their own parents and other close relatives reach end of life
and pass away, and want nothing to do with extending those last few years.

~~~
martingoodson
It seems that dietary restriction can also improve quality of the final years.
From the paper: '[Dietary restriction] can produce substantial benefits with,
for instance, 30% of DR animals dying at old ages without gross pathological
lesions, compared with only 6% of ad-libitum-fed controls'

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Lesions are one thing but cancer, Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, bone loss, hip
replacements, limited mobility, limited cognition, limited memory, limited
hearing/sight, chronic pain, etc are whole other things.

~~~
reasonattlm
Lesion means any tissue damage at any scale in this context.

------
reasonattlm
HTML rather than PDF:

[http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(15)00186-5](http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(15\)00186-5)

~~~
dang
Thanks; changed from
[http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674%2815%2900186-5.pdf](http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674%2815%2900186-5.pdf).

~~~
tl
Can you also change the title to "An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie"?

